# New (Boer Buck) Kid on the Block



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

We picked up our new buck, Hubble, today. I am SOOOOO excited to own him. He is well bred and I think he'll compliment our girls well.

He's a March, 2016 kid.

All my girls are bred (hopefully) for this year, so he will be used next breeding season 

























:leapid I say I am excited:leap:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Very handsome! Congrats


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Very nice looking boy.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! 

He has a nice calm demeanor so far, which I am thankful for.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! He is handsome! Do you breed some does in the spring for autumn kids or does the poor pal have to wait a whole year?!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, he's handsome! Very thick and good looking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you breed some does in the spring for autumn kids or does the poor pal have to wait a whole year?!


Poor guy has to wait a whole year (well, only 8-9 months really  ). I have thought about doing a few fall kiddings, but I like having all my kiddings over and done with in the spring.

Getting him now lets me see him grow to make sure he's what I want, and, I'll know he's old enough to get the job done!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What's his name?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Tenacross said:


> What's his name?


Capriole's Hubble (ABGA# 10732155)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

PippasCubby said:


> Capriole's Hubble (ABGA# 10732155)


Cool buck. You should show him.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Tenacross said:


> Cool buck. You should show him.


Thanks! I appreciate it.

We have some transportation details to straightened out in order to make a few shows...so we will see.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like him congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's cool!!! Congrats! I had a couple kids from the same sire and they were super fun to show!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Crossroads Boers said:


> He's cool!!! Congrats! I had a couple kids from the same sire and they were super fun to show!!


Thanks! I knew I recognized his sire's name! Just couldn't put my finger on it.

I got to see some of his sisters (by Barky) when I picked him out and they were quite the lookers. I got to see Barky too; really neat buck. Hubble should produce some nice kids for us over the next couple years.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh cool! Did you see his mom too? She's massive!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a half sister.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh cool! Did you see his mom too? She's massive!!


I didn't...I forgot to ask...newbie mistake :hammer: I don't think I could have gone wrong with any of the bucks she had available though  Something about this buck made me like him best.



Crossroads Boers said:


> This is a half sister.


What a lovely girl! Do you still have her?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First time I saw Barky he was only a couple weeks old. So that's why I saw his mom.  Oh yeah, couldn't go wrong with Terry's goats! 

I don't have her anymore. I sold out in the spring. Gosh she was hard to let go!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Ah, I remember you having everyone for sale. Didn't know if you kept a "special" one or two 

My husband and I have had the conversation about if we needed to sell who we would "have to" keep. Thankfully it's only two!!! I don't think I could get rid of everybody!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here are a couple recent photos of Hubble, at 17 months. He went through a really funky, awkward, "teenage" stage this spring and summer. He was all leg and bones! He's finally starting to fill out and put some bulk back on. It'll be fun to see what he looks like in another year.

He's turned out with the girls now. I am hoping he gets the job done!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

A couple more of Hubble in his winter coat. He's almost 2 years old!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Growing well!


----------

